# Máy tạo hương thơm cho nhà vệ sinh, phòng ngủ



## trammangtienao (22/7/21)

*Máy tạo hương thơm* tự động AE121 & AE122 của Zitada – thân thiện môi trường, an toàn sức khỏe, mùi hương cao cấp.
Zitada cam kết cung cấp chính thức máy tạo hương thơm tại thị phần Việt Nam, hàng chính hãng đa số hóa đơn giấy má.





Chi tiết máy tạo hương thơm tự động AE121 & AE122 của Zitada:
- Kích thước: 158*51.6*54.5mm.
- Loại: máy tạo hương thơm công nghệ vi hạt
- Chất liệu: nhựa PP và ABS cao cấp, ngoại hình dạng thanh trượt, tiện dụng thay thế bình tinh dầu.
- Màu sắc: trắng
- Hoạt động bằng pin.
- Loại máy:
+ Máy Bluetooth AE121: Kết nối Bluetooth, hoạt động theo chương trình cài đặt.
+ Máy bấm AE122 : Bấm nút để thay đổi giữa 3 chương trình.
- Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc.
- Bảo hành: 1 đổi 1 trong 12 tháng
- Thể tích bình tinh dầu: 45ml.

công dụng của máy tạo hương thơm tự động:
- Mùi hương sang trọng, được dùng cho nhiều khách sạn 5* như Hilton, Shangrila..
- Vị trí lắp đặt: phòng ngủ, phòng khách, phòng ngự sinh, văn phòng, thang máy, hành lang..
- Diện tích bao phủ của mùi hương: khoảng 45m3.
- ngoại hình áp suất phun to và vòi phun nhỏ cộng hệ thống phun theo chiều thẳng đứng cho tinh dầu lan tỏa dưới dạng vi hạt siêu mịn bao phủ đa số không gian. Tham khảo *ống đũa khử trùng* kiểm soát an ninh sức khỏe.
- Hoạt động bằng pin, ko cần nguồn điện.
- Kích thước nhỏ gọn, có thể dán nhất thiết lên tường hoặc đặt trên bề mặt phẳng.
- ko gây tiếng ồn, ko phát ánh sáng.

*Lưu ý:
- dùng tốt nhất với loại pin AA (Alkaline) của Mitsubishi, Panasonic, Energizer, Eagle …
- shop bán máy riêng và tinh dầu riêng, bộ sản phẩm có kèm 01 lọ rỗng để quý khách đổ tinh dầu.
- Trong trường hợp khách hàng dùng tinh dầu sẵn có, lần đầu đổ 1/2 lọ rỗng (20-25ml) và ngâm lõi bông trong 4-5p để lõi bông ngấm tinh dầu sau đấy dùng thường ngày. Đọc thêm tại *máy tạo bọt rửa tay*

Zitada cam kết với khách hàng:
- Sản phẩm 100% giống diễn đạt.
- Hàng mới 100% lúc giao đến quý khách.
- thời gian giao hàng trong khoảng 1-3 ngày kể từ ngày đặt hàng.
- Giao hàng trên toàn quốc theo hình thức COD hoặc qua ví Airpay.
- Đổi trả theo đúng quy định của Shopee.

1. Điều kiện ứng dụng đổi trả (trong vòng 3 ngày nhắc tính từ lúc nhận sản phẩm):
- Hàng hóa vẫn còn mới, máy không trầy xước, còn nguyên bao so bì.
- Hàng hóa hư hỏng do chuyên chở hoặc do nhà sản xuất.

2.Trường hợp được chấp nhận:
- Hàng không đúng chủng loại, thiết kế như khách hàng đặt.
- ko đủ số lượng, ko đủ bộ như trong đơn hang.
- Tình trang bên ngoài bị ảnh hưởng: rách bao phân bì, bể vỡ.

3.Trường hợp ko đủ điều kiện áp dụng chính sách:
- Quá 3 ngày kể từ ngày nhận hàng.
- Gửi lại hang ko đúng mẫu mã, không đúng sản phẩm của Zitada.
- Đặt nhầm sản phẩm, chủng loại, không thích, ko hợp..
tham khảo thêm các món *đồ chơi công nghệ thông minh* tại Ruby.vn


----------

